# Gaff Dogs



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am wondering about Gaff dogs. Here is what I "think" I know... lol They were originally an Amstaff line? But have been crossed with APBT for show dogs? And are also in bully lines? Is this because the original bully was amstaff/apbt and this is why you will see Gaff in their lines? Also please post pics of Gaff dogs or links to their peds or breeders so I can get a better idea of this bloodline. Oh and how is their temperament?? Thanks!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

My Dre Dogg has Gaff blood
Viewing Pedigree Details for Low Life's Dre Dogg of BNBully - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The Gaff forum can help you alot.
Gaff Message Board - group

I am quite fond of Gaff dogs. Gaff dogs are APBT/AMSTAFF... They have been used due to bone for some American Bully Lines.

Some Gaff Dogs


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

so they're basically the short heavy duty pittorstaffs then??? i'm not very smart in the whole bloodline area and when i looked it up i just saw pitty and am staff and knowing the normal standards didn't really put it all together until your pics and comment of why it gets mixed in with bully too.... maybe if i'm understanding it right


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it possible to have a Gaff bred dog that is not considered to be an "American Bully"

Edit: browsing the Gaff board now... I really like the looks of these dogs!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Is it possible to have a Gaff bred dog that is not considered to be an "American Bully"
> 
> Edit: browsing the Gaff board now... I really like the looks of these dogs!


If it's not considered the Am Bully what is it considered then? Is gaff just another strain of APBT?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

AmStaff....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> AmStaff....


Even though it's has apbt in the bloodlines it's still considered Amstaff? How is one considered over the other? This is where I get confused. Do the stratton books explain how this all came to be? I've read paragraphs here & there. But not enough


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

From my understanding.... Gaff is a pitterstaff line... dual registered AKC/UKC which I am a fan of pitterstaffs... although some people consider that a "bad word" lol I think Gaff is a show bred line. But I was wondering how they came to be. And how long the line has been around.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

GAFF KENNELS AKC/UKC Only the best dogs

If i'm not mistaken BTK'S Ch Cochise is heavy gaff...i'd have to double check tho...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> GAFF KENNELS AKC/UKC Only the best dogs
> 
> If i'm not mistaken BTK'S Ch Cochise is heavy gaff...i'd have to double check tho...


Thanks for the link. I think I would like to have a dog like this. Game bred dogs are my favorite but I don't think I have the set up or experience to handle such a high drive dog... and not sure if I want too! lol I think I'll end up with a nice show bred dog in the future and call it a day... I also like the Lar San lines a lot. I don't want a dog that is overly done. And I do want a dog that fits nicely in the low 50lbs range... 60lbs max.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gaff are much more laid back dogs. Not that they are not driven dogs, but they do tend to be less DA and easier to handle. 


Gaff dogs are Amstaffs, or pitterstaffs if you prefer. They are not American Bully.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Gaff are much more laid back dogs. Not that they are not driven dogs, but they do tend to be less DA and easier to handle.
> 
> Gaff dogs are Amstaffs, or pitterstaffs if you prefer. They are not American Bully.


That sounds like a good match to me. Do they excel in dog sports?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes they would probably be good fit for you SGH...awesome dogs imo!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes. They do very well in both UKC and AKC conformation and can like any dog excel at WP depending on specific dog and training.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Maggie has a lot of Gaff in her. Duel registered pitterstaffs pretty much. She's pretty DA though and driven but she was the exception to her litter. They were begging to get rid of her at 10 weeks


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Holly what about agility and obedience/rally?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Any bloodline can excel at what sports the handler strives for varying from what purpose the dog was bred for. Some dogs of course being better then others due to selective breeding. You would have to look at kennels and see who was doing what with Gaff bloodlines.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh noo ya dont not calling them dogs apbts on my watch lol.

They are some thick ugly mofos hey, the first pic with the one on his back legs looks like all he has for front ones are chicken wings!

I would assume they would excell at weightpull?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

whats funny is to see those lil nigerino dogs and colby dogs like 30lbs ripping 1700lbs down the rail...  I don't know I think they just capitalized on a gene that eventually was known as the bully style dog. RIGHT? they look bully to me, I could be mistaking of course knew to the specifications but Gaff dogs were in southern Idaho for a bit, there not apbts some sort of am staff. Just used the apbt to solidify their gene used in that line. but those aren't APBTs .. MORE LIKE Bully ST's.. LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't see where anyone called them APBT. They are Amstaff/APBT.. A cross of... Yes they have APBT lines. They started APBT. However due to selective breeding for size they are now Amstaff/APBT. If you want you can argue over whether Amstaff is APBT. 

They are not American Bullies. Just because a dog is large or out of standard does not make it an American Bully..

Gaff was also around LONG before the bully movement and were slowly bred for this body type.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Soz APBT13 my initial post was more of a joke than it was a fingerpoint!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Holly do you know anything about this breeder?

Iverson's Pitbulls (Phoenix, Arizona)- "Home Page"

They have some nice looking dogs! They are not overly done in my opinion they have a more APBT look to them. Check out their females. I found them by searching gaff/lar san pit bulls. Do you know the peds on these dogs?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> whats funny is to see those lil nigerino dogs and colby dogs like 30lbs ripping 1700lbs down the rail...  I don't know I think they just capitalized on a gene that eventually was known as the bully style dog. RIGHT? they look bully to me, I could be mistaking of course knew to the specifications but Gaff dogs were in southern Idaho for a bit, there not apbts some sort of am staff. Just used the apbt to solidify their gene used in that line. but those aren't APBTs .. MORE LIKE Bully ST's.. LOL


Some game dog owners have scared the poop out of me about owning a game dog. :rofl: Hearing about dogs eating out of crates, and eating down doors, escaping everything... needing to run for days... lol I love them so much I just don't know if it would be right for my fam, especially being inexperienced.

Helena is a nice mix of mellowness, she's got a lot of drive but she is a general ol couch potato and is selectively DA. Although I pretty much just try to keep her away from other dogs because she doesn't tolerate rude behavior.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

bahahaha they are all extreme examples but they have to be told its a matter of making it all clear to someone before they get one.
For the most part they are just normal dogs with about ten times the drive when you learn to bring it out, some are just a little crazy and that little bit of craziness does actualy make the dog.
From escape artists to clowns they are all different and their craziness makes em stand out, when ever its food time my bitch will do a full 360 in the air until she is allowed to eat or as long as i drag it out for.

The horror stories are all true but they aint all like that , you coundlt tell what level my dogs da was until you saw her around another dog, upto that stage shes just a lovable pat harrassing dog who loves to chill out on her chair as much as eat.


"Dont be scared be prepared"


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Some game dog owners have scared the poop out of me about owning a game dog. :rofl: Hearing about dogs eating out of crates, and eating down doors, escaping everything... needing to run for days... lol I love them so much I just don't know if it would be right for my fam, especially being inexperienced.
> 
> Helena is a nice mix of mellowness, she's got a lot of drive but she is a general ol couch potato and is selectively DA. Although I pretty much just try to keep her away from other dogs because she doesn't tolerate rude behavior.


You are correct in going the direction you did. If you have any doubts about gamedogs, you shouldn't own one. I had them for 25 years as house dogs and they need alot of work. I never let my dogs outside unless I was with them, because they all jumped my privacy fence.
I chose Maggie because I'm 41 now with 2 bulging discs in my back, but she's already jumped my standard gate a few times. You've done well in understanding your limitations of what you'd want in a dog. Most people don't.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Holly do you know anything about this breeder?
> 
> Iverson's Pitbulls (Phoenix, Arizona)- "Home Page"
> 
> They have some nice looking dogs! They are not overly done in my opinion they have a more APBT look to them. Check out their females. I found them by searching gaff/lar san pit bulls. Do you know the peds on these dogs?


You can find breeders of health tested and titled Gaff dogs on the Gaff board.

Or go straight to the source
http://www.gaffkennels.net/


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm referring to the adds in Dogworld and Dog Fancy magazines.. Advertise Gaff dogs in with the APBTs, when Am Staff is generally right there, so dunno but I guess (APBT) sells. Funny I always called them gaff dogs, but they do look bully and I may have seen some ad recently of Gaff in bully line dogs out of the east coast but nothing like that when Gaff dogs were the only dogs with that structure consitantly.

I understand why someone would want a gaff dog, I was just kinda noting that they kinda coined the bully style APBT in, these dogs are even different than Wilsons classic bullies, lower stockier and look like they can still work... Yeah if you don't need heat, there's no reason to turn on the fire.  

Just be carefull in the ghetto, LOL the gaff dogs disapear quick down there in TTOWN.. ya know .. ?? Good luck, sure it'll be a beaut!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^ just wanted to be clear I wasn't bashing... LOL (not like we need to goin into a whole apbt not apbt convo.. AgAiN :-% LOL) They are good dogs for what they are, and your looking for a good dog.. Best of luck


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you talked to Lindsay or checked out Matrix kennels. They have some pretty mellow dogs that excel in about everything.
Matrix Kennels: American Pit Bull Terriers
Gaff dogs are cool but have gotten to large for my taste but I know there is a lil lar san stuff in some of the Matrix dogs.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Gaff has dogs that go AKC/UKC (usually I think this is cool) but even this WHITE HEADED RED NOSE... I know red nosed dogs appear out of staffs from time to time, however white heads and red noses are a NO NO.. in the AKC right?? LOL just sayin.. 








AKC/UKC CH. GAFF'S "SMITH AND WESSON"....OFA


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I believe an AKC staff can not be more than 80% white  There are plenty of red/rednose staffs it's just considered a fault with the AKC.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

There are certain bloodlines like the old York and some gaff that carry the red nose trait in the AKC staff 

Gaff's Powder of oakhaven AKC STAFF - produced a few red noses 

Gage is off Gaff's Limited Edition who goes back to Lil Sierra Percy Penny Packer produced some red noses. 

There are also a lot of Ruffian and White Rock dogs in "red nose" Am. Staff pedigrees. 

So yes it is genetically possible for Amstaff's to produce a red/rednose dog but it's frowned upon in the AKC. And any hardcore AKC Amstaff owner that breeds for the AKC show ring will typically not show a red nose Amstaff.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep I just double checked AKC Amstaff Standards:

*Color*
*Any color*, solid, parti, or patched is permissible, *but all white, more than 80 per cent white,* black and tan, and liver *not to be encouraged.*

American Kennel Club - American Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

THanks for clearing that up. I knew of the ruffian dogs, and several others, but I was curious because when I first stepped in the game it seems like AMST had to be dark around the eyes..


> Eyes - Dark and round, low down in skull and set far apart. No pink eyelids


*But *its just a fault huh, kinda like an undershot jaw? COOL ... Thanks, that helps alot.

Now I give more merrit to those who say the majority of OFRN dogs in UKC are amstaff basically from the breeding ethics and dogs produced.. I would say no cause of the red nose but thats just a fault.. LOL nice... NO sht sliggin intended here.

"I know the pieces fit because I watched them fall away.." (Rev. Maynard)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah it's not encouraged it's a fault within the AKC but not a disqualification ...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Have you talked to Lindsay or checked out Matrix kennels. They have some pretty mellow dogs that excel in about everything.
> Matrix Kennels: American Pit Bull Terriers
> Gaff dogs are cool but have gotten to large for my taste but I know there is a lil lar san stuff in some of the Matrix dogs.


Yep, I'm in love with the Matrix dogs. And if I could become part of the "matrix fam" and get a pup that would be extremely ideal! I know Lindsay's dogs... I know they are a lil different in drive/temperament. Her Loki seems to be more laid back, where as Terra is more hot. So I can see there are variations in the lines.



Firehazard said:


> Gaff has dogs that go AKC/UKC (usually I think this is cool) but even this WHITE HEADED RED NOSE... I know red nosed dogs appear out of staffs from time to time, however white heads and red noses are a NO NO.. in the AKC right?? LOL just sayin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a gorgeous dog!!! I love him!!!

I am not making any decisions as of yet.... my puppy dreams are still far in the future. Just doing research now. I need to get out to some shows next year and meet more of these bloodlines in person to make a good decision. I am going to be picky in finding a breeder... unless it's Matrix.  hahaha But I could settle for a nicely bred gaff/lar san dog. Or a lil watered down... ADBA type. :woof: I love them all, it will be a really hard choice when it comes to choosing a breeder for my fam in the future.

Oh and Holly, I'd never turn down a Bee pup "wink wink, nudge nudge" hehehe


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Doing a lil more searching out.... I like the Castillo dogs as well...

I found these kennels on the Gaff board. I like these dogs a lot 
less thickness... these dogs are very ideal! Check out their females! 
CROSS AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIERS

Taylor Made Terriers

lots of beautiful dogs on these.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

harry-butt (Carter's Happiness Is A Warm Gun) has some gaff in him... and the old greyline (gotti) dogs... and york. at least thats how i read it... but i'm not very good at reading peds. He is only about 8 months old... and from a BYB (was uneducated at the time).

Here he is
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/31966-harry-butts-first-snow.html

and here...
Viewing Pedigree Details for CARTER'S HAPPINESS IS A WARM GUN - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Doing a lil more searching out.... I like the Castillo dogs as well...
> 
> I found these kennels on the Gaff board. I like these dogs a lot
> less thickness... these dogs are very ideal! Check out their females!
> ...


Yeah.. I was talking to a buddy the other day, who has a monster Adams/rascal dog that was owned by JOHNSON at one time..  He looks like a giant version of hoagie but with all the white he looks like an american bulldog for sure (but really its the APBT Johnson used to create the Ambulldog ask colby or line up the APBT and AmBulldog paper work all American Bulldogs have Ch Rascal and Colby blood like Kager.) But he throws mostly buckskin rednosed dogs, very lil white on any of his pups. Anyway.. I told him if I could get a Castillo bitch and a big lukane or mayday bitch I wanted to use his big ChRascal Adams dog to both of them for him to build a brood stock of intense pulling dogs non whopper LOL If you like Castillo here he is.. anchor chain kennels <<<<<----- Greco owns the kennel now but they're all Castillo dogs.

when it comes to big APBTs Castillo is about as far as I would reach outside the big boned J/R dogs. Castillo has good dogs he will tell you whats hot and whats a good family dog.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Yeah.. I was talking to a buddy the other day, who has a monster Adams/rascal dog that was owned by JOHNSON at one time..  He looks like a giant version of hoagie but with all the white he looks like an american bulldog for sure (but really its the APBT Johnson used to create the Ambulldog ask colby or line up the APBT and AmBulldog paper work all American Bulldogs have Ch Rascal and Colby blood like Kager.) But he throws mostly buckskin rednosed dogs, very lil white on any of his pups. Anyway.. I told him if I could get a Castillo bitch and a big lukane or mayday bitch I wanted to use his big ChRascal Adams dog to both of them for him to build a brood stock of intense pulling dogs non whopper LOL If you like Castillo here he is.. anchor chain kennels
> 
> when it comes to big APBTs Castillo is about as far as I would reach outside the big boned J/R dogs. Castillo has good dogs he will tell you whats hot and whats a good family dog.


It is nice to see you have good things to say about Castillo.... lol With no experience with these bloodlines... I have to trust others opinions on their temperament and breeding. And yours is one I respect a lot. I have liked the looks of most of the Castillo dogs. Some of the Gaffs posted here were a lil too big boned for my liking. I don't know... there are always going to be dogs that are a lil more or less extreme in these lines I think.

I'd really prefer a nice lil 50lb dog with a nice warm not hot temperament. I want the dog to have the drive to chase a flirt pole, but not want to kill every dog on the block. hahahaha Well I have HER!!! But she's not papered and is a little defective in the back leg area for dog sports.  But shes one heck of a snuggler. haha


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> It is nice to see you have good things to say about Castillo.... lol With no experience with these bloodlines... I have to trust others opinions on their temperament and breeding. And yours is one I respect a lot. I have liked the looks of most of the Castillo dogs. Some of the Gaffs posted here were a lil too big boned for my liking. I don't know... there are always going to be dogs that are a lil more or less extreme in these lines I think.
> 
> I'd really prefer a nice lil 50lb dog with a nice warm not hot temperament. I want the dog to have the drive to chase a flirt pole, but not want to kill every dog on the block. hahahaha Well I have HER!!! But she's not papered and is a little defective in the back leg area for dog sports.  But shes one heck of a snuggler. haha


I'll tell ya one of the main keys for me is the breeder.. I will tell ya Gary Hammonds is a great breeder and ADBA judge. He has less DA family dogs and scratch dogs. CatchDogEnterprises.com


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wow..those are some big mama jama's! pretty boys tho...just big!! put a saddle on them and ride one! lol! 
so is it just a show line that came about then?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Megs, Loki actually has a shot of Gaff behind her -- Loki ped -- and she _is_ a more mellow dog. If you want something that is generally a little more easy-going temperament, Gaff would probably be preferable. I wouldn't buy one without health-testing, though. (And I mean cardio, too, not just hips. AmStaff lines can be peppered with SAS, ataxia, murmurs, etc.) If obed/rally is more your goal than ADBA conformation, and taking into consideration your current dog and small kiddo, a more mellow dog would be a plus.

Kenny (Taylor Made) is a nice guy and in OKC. If you get a chance to talk to him, you should. I've seen him show in Eufala. We've lost to his dogs quite a bit.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

There was an eleven year old boy 80lbs or so got attacked and pulled under by a flathead catfish, his mom described him as a bobber. It made the paper, and his legs had obviously been completely shredded of skin. Eufaula has some BIG fish.. hiding down in the red red water.. LOL I caught a parahna and the people at fountainhead said it was a shad, I laughed they paniced when they seen the teeth, I said it was a parahna a specific colder water species and while they were trying to identify it, somehow it flipped loose.. of course  thats what they get for fkn with me... LOL They identified it moments later and I was all smug, and friendly like Palin.. Well Bless Your Heart .. type attitude.. I love the water and biology of fish as well as my dogs LOL Did you know that flathead live to be 200 yrs old and can gain over a pound a year! Thats some Okie biology for ya, they hunt like crocadiles at night risin to the top to eat little surface animals even been known to eat rabbits, cats, and dogs of the shore lines.. LOL I know alot of TRUE monster fish stories with multiple witnesses including the army core of engineers.. LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Megs, Loki actually has a shot of Gaff behind her -- Loki ped -- and she _is_ a more mellow dog. If you want something that is generally a little more easy-going temperament, Gaff would probably be preferable. I wouldn't buy one without health-testing, though. (And I mean cardio, too, not just hips. AmStaff lines can be peppered with SAS, ataxia, murmurs, etc.) If obed/rally is more your goal than ADBA conformation, and taking into consideration your current dog and small kiddo, a more mellow dog would be a plus.
> 
> Kenny (Taylor Made) is a nice guy and in OKC. If you get a chance to talk to him, you should. I've seen him show in Eufala. We've lost to his dogs quite a bit.


Thanks for your post Lindsay! I def will not be spending any moolah un an un health tested dog, nor one without some sort of working titles. When we have the money to add another dog to the household I want to make sure it's good quality! Thanks for the point in the direction of Taylor made, is that the same Taylor made terriers link I posted above?

edit... Yep I see it is the same taylor made. I really like his dogs. That's nice to find dogs I like so close to home!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> There was an eleven year old boy 80lbs or so got attacked and pulled under by a flathead catfish, his mom described him as a bobber. It made the paper, and his legs had obviously been completely shredded of skin. Eufaula has some BIG fish.. hiding down in the red red water.. LOL I caught a parahna and the people at fountainhead said it was a shad, I laughed they paniced when they seen the teeth, I said it was a parahna a specific colder water species and while they were trying to identify it, somehow it flipped loose.. of course  thats what they get for fkn with me... LOL They identified it moments later and I was all smug, and friendly like Palin.. Well Bless Your Heart .. type attitude.. I love the water and biology of fish as well as my dogs LOL Did you know that flathead live to be 200 yrs old and can gain over a pound a year! Thats some Okie biology for ya, they hunt like crocadiles at night risin to the top to eat little surface animals even been known to eat rabbits, cats, and dogs of the shore lines.. LOL I know alot of TRUE monster fish stories with multiple witnesses including the army core of engineers.. LOL


WOW! that is some crazy stuff!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Gaff has dogs that go AKC/UKC (usually I think this is cool) but even this WHITE HEADED RED NOSE... I know red nosed dogs appear out of staffs from time to time, however white heads and red noses are a NO NO.. in the AKC right?? LOL just sayin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you were the one a while back that said Lex looks like he has some Gaff in him. That dog looks so much like him except brindle & from what I'm reading about temperament - I'd swear he's gaff.

But reg. as apbt - how is this possible?

@she's got heart - I think you'd love those dogs - excellent around kids too. Well Lex is at least  - I'm not sure how other dogs are. But I don't think he'd do well in agility - he runs hot easily & kinda lazy butt. LoL But I still loves him <3


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i have a boy thats gaff blood. 
he is 7 months old and he has one littermate that is a champion already and 2 that are near it .. all after 1 show . his mother has pulled 97 times her weight and they have tons of WP stuff in thier ped . very wonderful dogs that have drive in sports but no DA. that i have witnessed i have a BYB girl that is DA and Brock just lets her have her way . his mom was also wonderfull with her. They can be somewhat large. Brock is 61lb at 7 months but he was much larger than his sibs. the second largerst is 52 lb . Just thought this may help you out .


----------

